
Neutron Star Collision Data Falsifies Dark Matter Emulators - canjobear
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.06168v1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15550553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15550553)
was posted a bit earlier, plus for highly specialized papers we tend to prefer
the best popular article on the topic (though that one may not be the best).

------
organman91
Could someone explain this in layman's terms? I'm confused as to what is meant
by a "Dark Matter Emulator".

~~~
_rpd
One idea about dark matter is that the laws of gravity are just different at
large scale. This measurement rules out some of those theories ...

> the [measurement] enables us to test a certain class of modified gravity
> theories, which dispense with the dark matter paradigm and reproduce
> Modified Newtonian Dynamics (MOND) like behavior in the non-relativistic
> limit. Such modified theories of gravity have been dubbed “Dark Matter
> Emulators”. Some examples of these Dark Matter (DM) emulator theories
> include Bekenstein’s TeVeS theory and Moffat’s Scalar-Tensor-Vector gravity
> theory

------
cdumler
Does anyone know if this has any effect on Erik Verlinde's theory of gravity?

------
grabcocque
(deleted)

~~~
jjoonathan
Bell's theorem?

